# Intercambios/interchanges



## ixoxe

señores foreros: Y sobre los intercambios de lugar con alguien abroad, What do you think about this?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Ixoxe,

Haga el favor de explicar un poco más.  ¿Está hablando de casas?

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## modgirl

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Haga el favor de explicar un poco más. ¿Está hablando de casas?


 
If so, there are actually several websites where people register and literally exchanges houses for holidays (vacations)!


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo: I think the good thing would be not exactly to exchange houses, but to stay with the person/family, and to exchange experiences and languages. Don't you think so?*


----------



## cuchuflete

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hallo: I think the good thing would be not exactly to exchange houses, but to stay with the person/family, and to exchange experiences and languages. Don't you think so?*



Hola Inés...de acuerdo.  I've just done this.  It was great.  I 'knew' some of the foreros well before the visit, and 'met' one I barely 'knew' before.  All turned out to be wonderful people.  

My question is, should this be handled strictly between foreros, in PMs?  That worked well for me.  If there is a suggestion that WR provide some resource to assist visits, exactly what would it look like and how would it work?

Un saludo,
C.


----------



## ixoxe

I mean about Rayines is saying....- would be this dangerous?(about exchanges of people)

Mr Cuchuflete:
*My question is, should this be handled strictly between foreros, in PMs? That worked well for me. If there is a suggestion that WR provide some resource to assist visits, exactly what would it look like and how would it work?*
lo puedes escribir en español?


----------



## modgirl

If you doing this in the US at all, I would be very careful how it's handled, if done publicly through the website or forums.  You know what an incredible litigable society this is.


----------



## Rayines

> would be this dangerous?(about exchanges of people?


*I think it's like everything in life: you can't do it "blindly", but Internet also gives the possibility of knowing someone a little -at least a little- more deeply and still thinking about a personal exchange. I myself have had a great experience with a forer@, but it took us 9 months to know each other by chat  . *


----------



## Rayines

> *My question is, should this be handled strictly between foreros, in PMs? That worked well for me. If there is a suggestion that WR provide some resource to assist visits, exactly what would it look like and how would it work?*
> lo puedes escribir en español?


*Traducción: Mi pregunta es, tendría esto que ser manejado entre los foreros, por mensajes privados? Esto funcionó bien para mí. Si hay alguna sugerencia para que WR provea algún recurso para colaborar en las visitas (creo que dice esto), cómo debería ser, y cómo funcionaría?"* 

*Ixoxe: si quieres intercambios, ponete urgente a estudiar inglés. (LOL)*


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Inés,
Has traducido perfectamente.  Creo que estas cosas funcionan mejor a nivel personal, sin que intervenga WR.  Si <<conoces>> a algien y quieres arreglar una visita, pues muy bien.  A esta altura no veo ningún papel para los foros en los trámites administrativos.  Eso queda más allá de nuestro propósito de foro intergalático de idiomas.  

Un saludo, 
Cuchu


----------



## VenusEnvy

So, how would you go about it? That is, say, for example, I want to visit abroad, and visit a forero. How would I know which I could go to for board? Is there some place where we could post a list of those who would be willing to accept foreros into their houses? Is this even crossing the line?


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> So, how would you go about it? That is, say, for example, I want to visit abroad, and visit a forero. How would I know which I could go to for board? Is there some place where we could post a list of those who would be willing to accept foreros into their houses? Is this even crossing the line?



I think MK may need to talk to his attorney.  Sad but true.  While the registration and rules make clear that WR takes no responsibility for what people post, some 'individuo' might have 'a bad trip' and try to blame that on the source of the arrangements.   Until that gets resolved, I suggest people just PM those with whom they have a good history, and discuss things on a totally private basis.


----------

